
Ask HN: Links to serious diversity research - adzicg
In the light of the whole google&#x2F;diversity thing happening this weekend, and everyone accusing everyone else that they don&#x27;t have any data, I&#x27;d like to read up on some serious research done around diversity in tech ideally, and if nothing like that exists, then benefits&#x2F;downsides of diversity in the workplace in general. Can anyone point to books or scientific research that have some hard data for or against homogenous&#x2F;diverse groups?
======
ergo14
No one is interested in real data ;-)

This was posted on HN and looks interesting:
[https://stanmed.stanford.edu/2017spring/how-mens-and-
womens-...](https://stanmed.stanford.edu/2017spring/how-mens-and-womens-
brains-are-different.html)

